

Tumblr changing API License Agreement - jmduke

I just received the following email:<p><i>Hello fearless Tumblr app developers!<p>Today we're pushing a few changes to our Application Developer and API License Agreement that we wanted to make you aware of. These changes likely won't impact the majority of you.<p>- We made a few cosmetic edits to soften and clarify language in the agreement.<p>- We modified the terms to apply to those developers building applications using our data firehose. This is mainly a mechanical change to the document.<p>- We added restrictions against modifying the order of content that we send you, and clarified that anything we insert (like sponsored content!) shouldn't be removed.<p>- We clarified our previous restriction on public re-display.<p>- Location should reflect real, mappable geography.<p>- We clarified our policy on collection of private information, emphasizing the need for user notice and consent when appropriate.<p>As always, if you have any questions or concerns, please send an email to api@tumblr.com and check out our developer forum.</i><p>The full agreement can be found here: www.tumblr.com/docs/en/api_agreement
======
bowerbird
well, that didn't take long.

-bowerbird

